# 7 hour later....



## Dehren2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

door fabric next... possibly shifter


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm sorry, I am certain you have a lot of time and effort in it but it looks butt.


----------



## Rockerspsl (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks nice, would definitely look good with matching doors.


----------



## MOUNT-1.8t (Mar 16, 2011)

Dudes a hater, **** looks right. Hard work pays off


----------



## silentnite2608 (Jun 11, 2012)

Need a Guide On how to do this.!!!


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

How did you do it? Some details would be nice, since I am at this point in my car right now


----------



## Bun-Bun (Jan 28, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm sorry, I am certain you have a lot of time and effort in it but it looks butt.


 Explain what exactly looks butt? I can't see any noticeable flaws in this work.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

I am not a fan of the plaid but the work looks very good!! Most plaid looks like crap the OP's is straight and on point!!!


Sent from my toolbox using pliers and a screwdriver.


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

Should try wrapping your visors, grab handles and seat belt holders. Or go with black ones so they fit in better.

It probably looks good, but the pic quality doesn't help it any.


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

That came out great. What did you use for adhesive?


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm sorry, I am certain you have a lot of time and effort in it but it looks butt.


Hatin' on the plaid man that's all. 
I can appreciate the amount of work you put into this, especially considering I'm going to be doing this this weekend. Although I'll probably just do straight black since I may be selling my car in a year or two for something with less miles. 

But definitely a good job :thumbup:


----------



## Dehren2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

i used walmart 3m adhesive, but with how hot it's been around here its starting to fall down a little. i might redo it with a different design.

and good luck factoryboost, its quite a task... hope all goes well.


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Dehren2010 said:


> i used walmart 3m adhesive, but with how hot it's been around here its starting to fall down a little. i might redo it with a different design.
> 
> and good luck factoryboost, its quite a task... hope all goes well.


Thank you! 

And I heard the 3M Super 90 adhesive is the best stuff to use. The 77 works for most but I saw many recommendations for the 90. And I might wait until the temp is out of the 90+ zone and not 50% humidity. It'll probably go better if I'm not getting all frustrated from the heat. :laugh:


----------



## Dehren2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

i think i have 77 general adhesive. im pretty sure i used 90 when i did the headliner on my saturn, and that held up until it went to the junkk yard


----------



## ktmock13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job man! here's a pic of mine..

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/229921_10150971073780279_1262004612_n.jpg

wasn't %100 when pic was taken


----------



## Dehren2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

it disgusting how many curves are in our headliners lol. it came out pretty good though. :thumbup:


----------

